# 7box stable yard for rent



## pinkpolly (30 October 2013)

Need advice please.  Where would you advertise yard for rent in Surrey?  Have tried Friday ad without success.  Just lots of timewasters who underestimate the responsibility and cost of going it alone.  Also how much rent would you expect to pay?  Nice yard with good grazing but no school on site.


----------



## Ella19 (31 October 2013)

Tack shops like Rokers at worpleston. You could try websites such as horsequest or horsemart. Try facebook sites like Surrey horse and pony but you may have to wade through a few messages from idiots to find the genuine ones on there! Ask the hunt to advertise to subscribers.


----------



## Hetsmum (1 November 2013)

Please could you pm me details.......thanks


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/271820566187891/  - spotted this on Facebook

Livery/Grazing Information in South East ...............someone seeking yard to rent


----------



## pinkpolly (1 November 2013)

Thank you For all your tips, will pm more details if requested.


----------



## Whatamill (5 November 2013)

I'm currently looking for somewhere could you please pm me some more details, thank you


----------



## Mince Pie (5 November 2013)

And me please


----------

